# Közös programok



## Wynie (2013 Április 9)

Sziasztok!

Sokszor előfordult már velemi, hogy kinéztem magamnak valami programot, elmentem volna pl. egy koncertre,moziba... de a környezetemben élők nem szívesen csatlakoztak hozzám, nem érdekelte őket a dolog. Volt, hogy így is velem tartottak, de ez általában nem sült el túl jól. 
Vannak olyan programok. pl: bowling, amire nem szívesen megy egyedül az ember.

Arra gondoltam, hogy ebben a témában összegyűjthetnénk azokat a program ajánlatokat, amiken szívesen részt vennénk, de eddig érdeklődő társaság hiánya miatt nem valósult meg, hátha lesz, aki csatlakozik.


----------



## vaduska (2013 Június 11)

szia

Nagyon jó ötlet pont ezért írtam én is itt egy másik topikba.Aztán kilépve megtaláltam a tiedet.Szerintem a mai rohanó világban sokunk problémája ez.


----------



## Zenthaion (2014 Július 15)

kár, hogy ide nem nagyon szokott senki írni..........


----------



## danieloat (2015 Július 28)

az igeret tudod csak szep szo, ha betartod ugy jo


----------

